# Is this computer hosed?



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, my wife asks me to help her with her computer. She says the sound is not working. First thing I check are the speakers. They appear ok. Then I try to mess with the sound from the icon in the lower right corner. There is a red x on it(first pic) and nothing works from there. I try to go to control panel but nothing opens. The icon doesn't look correct(see pic 2).

I then tried to go to device manager and got this error(see pic 3).

I noticed she was behind on updates so I tried to update it but again nothing. I tried to do system restore(many times) but the folder would just close out. I also tried to download something and install it but also got an error when trying to install it. Command Prompt does appear to work
.
This is my wife's work at home computer and the rest of what she does is working(her work), so reinstalling win 10 is low on the list but it does appear win 10 itself has some serious issues.

I also ran the anti-virus program and it came up clean(not saying a whole lot). It's Advast.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In an elevated command prompt run DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth then separately run sfc /scannow


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, I don't understand Command prompt like I thought I did.

It's asking for Administrator running a console session for sfc/scannow. My wife(and I) are, so how do I activate it?

Likewise,How do I activate Elevated permission for DISM?

Thanks,


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Did a google search search on these. Of course right click on cmd and click administrator but I got an error when I tried this. Nothing happened when I hit shift+ctrl+enter for elevated permission.

Thanks,


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you run the commands from Power Shell?


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope, gives me the same error as command prompt while trying to run as administrator.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is this a laptop or desktop PC?


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Is this a laptop or desktop PC?


Sorry, it's a desktop. We got it shortly after Win 10 was released. I know the processor is an i3 with 8gig of ram.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the Windows key+X and choose* Powershell (Admin)* or *Command Prompt (admin)*
Or you can go to search and type CMD, right click CMD in the Search area and Run As Administrator. 
or You can browse to C:\Windows\System32 and Right click CMD and Run As Administrator. 
Or in your alphabetical list of apps off the start button, go to Windows System/CMD and right click it and Run As Administrator. 
Or, in the list of apps, go to PowerShell, right click the powershell shortcut and Run As Administrator. 
Then run the commands.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the Windows key+X and choose* Powershell (Admin)* or *Command Prompt (admin)*
> Or you can go to search and type CMD, right click CMD in the Search area and Run As Administrator.
> or You can browse to C:\Windows\System32 and Right click CMD and Run As Administrator.
> Or in your alphabetical list of apps off the start button, go to Windows System/CMD and right click it and Run As Administrator.
> ...


Tried all these methods but they all gave me error messages. Command Prompt and Powershell will open under normal means but gives error when trying to run as administrator.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If she's using any Anti Virus/Firewall other than Windows Security get rid of it. If not, get into Safe Mode and try Command Prompt or Power Shell from there.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Corday said:


> If she's using any Anti Virus/Firewall other than Windows Security get rid of it. If not, get into Safe Mode and try Command Prompt or Power Shell from there.


Well... some good news before more bad news. I was able to get into command prompt administrator through safe mode, however both scans were interrupted(see photos).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure of your expertise at this point. From the logs (CBS & Power Shell Core) you have to find and replace missing corrupted files. A new Windows Installation would be a better and easier idea. Download Windows 10


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Corday said:


> Not sure of your expertise at this point. From the logs (CBS & Power Shell Core) you have to find and replace missing corrupted files. A new Windows Installation would be a better and easier idea. Download Windows 10


I'd have to say my level is above average but this is a little above my pay grade. I've actually done something similar before(copied a 98 file(from a hard drive no longer attached to a computer) to Win ME dos and got it working). I agree a new installation would be better but she has alot of work files on it. When it gets worse, we may have to pull the plug on it. She does have an external 1tb. I'm going to tell her to start saving(even move) files to there in case.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The backup should be a regular thing anyway.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, She should always have a backup of her work and personal files to an external drive anyways. It will make the new installation go smoothly.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

First System Restore could be destructive and I use that as a last resort. In fact, I've been repairing computers professionally for a decade and have yet to see a situation where System Restore has worked. With this problem, you should assume a driver issue. Sometimes Windows Updates brings Microsoft hardware drivers that do not work. Try this non-destructive suggestion. Device Manager and uninstall all the devices under the Sounds section. If prompted, do NOT choose to delete the drivers. Restart your computer. Menu>Power>Restart. Any luck?

If not, try reinstalling the drivers from the computer manufacturer. Sticker on the box shows the model number. If you have a Dell, you will see a service tag number. Navigate the manufacturer's website, find your computer and download and install the audio driver.

Failing that, look at the speakers. The speaker cable is plugged into the light green jack right? Try unplugging the speakers and connect your earphones with a 3.5mm plug. If the X goes away and your earphones produce sound, something is wrong with your speakers. The sound from your earphones won;t be loud because the green jack is line level and not amplified.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

1. reboot into safe mode then 
2. run chkdsk /f from an Adminstrative command prompt
3. run sfc /scannow to see if it finishes.

If you still cannot repair the missing files with the system file check tool then I'd try to upgrade your Window 10 to the same version. You could try using the DISM tool again but likely to get the same result.

Reboot back to regular windows then upgrade the your current version to itself to refresh the Windows files.

Just get the ISO download of the windows 10 version you have, mount it with WinMount or other cdrom mounting tool, then run the windows 10 setup from windows 10. It should perform a upgrade over the same version which will refresh all the files.


----------



## iouzero (Apr 18, 2008)

Warborg said:


> Ok, my wife asks me to help her with her computer. She says the sound is not working. First thing I check are the speakers. They appear ok. Then I try to mess with the sound from the icon in the lower right corner. There is a red x on it(first pic) and nothing works from there. I try to go to control panel but nothing opens. The icon doesn't look correct(see pic 2).
> 
> I then tried to go to device manager and got this error(see pic 3).
> 
> ...


Having dealt with audio problems with more computers than I like to remember, I've found that almost invariably it is one of two things: (1) The audio section of the motherboard has has gone wrong, which is terminal though the rest of the MB will continue to work as always, or (2) In the event a soundcard is in use, either it has gone wrong or has lost its driver. In the first event, installing a sound card will bypass the problem. In the second, re-installing soundcard driver, with good luck, can fix the sound, and if that fails, then a new soundcard is necessary. Once or twice, I found that using the motherboard installation software works easily and well, if that disk is available to you.

I have never found a case where a re-installation of Windows was necessary.











;


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

iouzero said:


> Having dealt with audio problems with more computers than I like to remember, I've found that almost invariably it is one of two things: (1) The audio section of the motherboard has has gone wrong, which is terminal though the rest of the MB will continue to work as always, or (2) In the event a soundcard is in use, either it has gone wrong or has lost its driver. In the first event, installing a sound card will bypass the problem. In the second, re-installing soundcard driver, with good luck, can fix the sound, and if that fails, then a new soundcard is necessary. Once or twice, I found that using the motherboard installation software works easily and well, if that disk is available to you.
> 
> I have never found a case where a re-installation of Windows was necessary.
> 
> ...


The sound card idea is the one I would suggest too. Creative Audigy has some reasonable audio cards with the driver on a CD. I paid 25 bucks for mine. I didn't need one, but I built this thing to max it out. No onboard graphics, so I don't use the onboard audio either.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

So can you post some of the specs of the computer, specifically the video card used, does it have an HDMI port? Display Port? 

Could it be as simple as clicking on the volumn control and then clicking on the unmute button? see pic









Are you using an HDMI or Display Port cable? 

Did you recently have a video card update?

When using a HDMI or Display Port cable the sound could be directed though the video card bypassing the sound card. Normally though the minute you plug in an audio jack Windows will direct the sound from an HDMI cable to the sound card or sound circuitry on the motherboard.

My Nvidia cards display driver has a control panel app for not only the display setting but also for sound, and networking. 

Have you checked to see if maybe the control panel app for the video card has somehow disabled the sound on the motherboard?

If the video card has DVI port or an HDMI port try connecting it to your TV to see if you get sound output on the TV. Will need a DVI to HDMI adapter if it has a DVI port or a DVi to HDMI cable.

One more thing. Can you change UAC User Account Control to "Never Notify"









The run all SFC and DISM commands again?

If you have tried all these things and still can't get sound then I again suggest refreshing Windows OS like i said above. Dont use the Dell software as it will wipe the drive.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SoCalBryan said:


> So can you post some of the specs of the computer, specifically the video card used, does it have an HDMI port? Display Port?
> 
> Could it be as simple as clicking on the volumn control and then clicking on the unmute button? see pic
> View attachment 330907
> ...


Um, are you on the wrong thread? This is a sound problem, easily resolved with a SOUND CARD. Why are you needing to get all of that info?


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

As well as a computer tech I'm also an electronic technician.

Just saying the sound circuitry on the mother is the issue is just a guess. From his posts he hasn't fully troubleshooted out the problem. All the things I'm posting could effect his sound issues. All the steps I've outlined are troubleshooting steps to determine if that is indeed true.

Here's some more-

If he has an HDMI cable port on his sound card he could easily just plug it into a TV and then switch to that input. If he has sound then then he can plug in the audio cable to see if it switches over to the onboard sound.

If it's onboard sound maybe there's an issue with bios. He could reset it to see if it turns on the sound or maybe the sound is turned just turned off in the BIOS. Could be as simply as turning it back on.

If the volume is simply muted why waste money on sound card that isn't needed. Why your are having an issue with my posts? Just trying to help out if I can.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

"an HDMI cable port on his sound card"..., because he is using onboard audio, I doubt that he would have an HDMI port on the sound card. I'm simply asking a question based on the thread we're on, and I read the earlier OP comments, and also viewed the pics he posted, like the one that shows the red "X" on the speaker icon in his notification area. If any of that would work..., Oh, by the way, that sound card with the HDMI port, which card would that be? I might be able to use that booger in my system!


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Dude I didn't say there was an HDMI port on his sound. You really need to go back and thoroughly read my posts instead of breezing through them.

New video cards can transmit audio. As a matter of fact I'm using my 42 inch Samsung TV as my monitior as I type this. The sound from my commputer passes throngh the HDMI cable and uses the TV's speekers for sound. I also have a PCI-E Sound Blaster Audigy card in my computer. If I disconnect the seperate speaker audio cable the sound goes through the HDMI cable, the second i plug the audio cable from the speakers into the sound card it switches from the TV speaker the the external speaker. I hope you understand that now.

The trouble shooting step is to see if the TV with produce sound with the HDMI cable only. If so the computer is transmitting sound. Next step is to plug in the audio cable from the speakers to the the computer to see if that triggers the audio port on the computer to transmit sound.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Of course the above step is based on the OP's use of an HDMI cable or a DVI to HDMI cable.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SoCalBryan said:


> Dude I didn't say there was an HDMI port on his sound. You really need to go back and thoroughly read my posts instead of breezing through them.
> 
> New video cards can transmit audio. As a matter of fact I'm using my 42 inch Samsung TV as my monitior as I type this. The sound from my commputer passes throngh the HDMI cable and uses the TV's speekers for sound. I also have a PCI-E Sound Blaster Audigy card in my computer. If I disconnect the seperate speaker audio cable the sound goes through the HDMI cable, the second i plug the audio cable from the speakers into the sound card it switches from the TV speaker the the external speaker. I hope you understand that now.
> 
> The trouble shooting step is to see if the TV with produce sound with the HDMI cable only. If so the computer is transmitting sound. Next step is to plug in the audio cable from the speakers to the the computer to see if that triggers the audio port on the computer to transmit sound.


"*If he has an HDMI cable port on his sound card he could easily just plug it into a TV and then switch to that input*." 
Your words, dude. I know that HDMI transmits sound, but the OP made no inference that he was capable of that. YOU go back and read the thread..., FROM THE BEGINNING. Then, your "help" will be more targeted. I just think you are throwing him off with your solutions. When you read the OP's initial comment, you'll see that, I'm sure. And look at his pictures. He has no sound drivers that are functional.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry that was suppose to say video card and if you're as technically astute as you claim you should've been able to see that's what I meant. Instead you choose to troll my post. Not a nice thing to do to someone tryin to help.

It's almost as if your upset someone posted something more valuable. I hope that's not the case. Did you even understand what I was trying to do?

As nice as you are maybe you should concentrate on educating the OP instead of pointing out the grammatical errors in my posts.

You could have easily replied to my post with "you meant to say a video card not a sound card", right? But instead of focusing on the OP you took a shot at me and my post. Why do that? To prove your posts are better then mine? IDK just asking. Are you incapable of teaching and helping at the same time?

I don't simply don't agree with your idea that I'm not helping. When i was learning Electronics my college instructors told us many times that we would understand better after a few lectures into a new topic. How's the op going to figure it out for himself unless someone gives him troubleshooting steps to follow.

It seems to me your solution is to through money at the problem e.g. not troubleshoot the issue. All the tests I posted was for the purposes of isolating the the problem. If indeed the motherboard is the issue, as you claim, wouldn't it be better for him to replace it instead now instead of putting new hardware in that could possibly also get damaged?

If the mother is bad then shouldn't he find that out? 

If this was my gals machine I'd want to make sure I'm not keeping a damaged motherboard working for her. I'd want to make sure its not getting ready to fail and maybe cause a hard drive loss that loses her files. I can just see it - Oh thanks honey for putting that new sound card in my computer, now it smells funny and won't turn on, thanks sweetie!

But according to you the OP should just throw brand new hardware onto a sick motherboard which is not been proven to be the cause as of this post. Nice fix!


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Warborg said:


> Well... some good news before more bad news. I was able to get into command prompt administrator through safe mode, however both scans were interrupted(see photos).


So if you are having issues running checks in safe mode maybe the drive is dirty from not shutting down correctly. Running the command "chkdisk /f" could not hurt as troubleshooting step. Run it then try to run the SFC and DISM commands again. Of course this doesn't solve the no sound issue but windows acts weird if it does shut down correctly and leaves files open.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SoCalBryan said:


> Sorry that was suppose to say video card and if you're as technically astute as you claim you should've been able to see that's what I meant. Instead you choose to troll my post. Not a nice thing to do to someone tryin to help.
> 
> It's almost as if your upset someone posted something more valuable. I hope that's not the case. Did you even understand what I was trying to do?
> 
> ...


I guess I must've gotten confused with:
"So can you post some of the specs of the computer, *specifically the video card used*, does it have an HDMI port? Display Port?
*Are you using an HDMI or Display Port cable?

Did you recently have a video card update?

When using a HDMI or Display Port cable the sound could be directed though the video card bypassing the sound card. *Normally though the minute you plug in an audio jack Windows will direct the sound from an HDMI cable to the sound card or sound circuitry on the motherboard."

But hey, like you said, you're only trying to help. I hope you do help him. I apologize for getting your skivvies in a wad by simplifying the issue for the OP, trying to get his wife's computer working. Sometimes we troubleshoot ourselves into a wad of something that is totally foreign to what we start out with.

And by the way, I started working with, and on computers, with AT&T in the early 70's son. I worked for IBM as well, and have been working with systems since I was building Central Offices for Western Electric in 1969. I've done a fair amount of troubleshooting, and I know how "figuring out what a customer is trying to say" can lead you into a rabbit hole with no discernable exit. So have at it. I'm sure you'll get there..., eventually. I am out of it. YOU do YOUR thang bruh.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmmm. Nice a not apology apology and then bail. Nice support bruh!


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SoCalBryan said:


> Hmmm. Nice a not apology apology and then bail. Nice support bruh!


Got the job done. Now, you work with the OP and get his problem solved. Trolling me won't do that. Oh, and the apology, totally appropriate. YOU got it twisted from the beginning, and refuse to admit it, so, yeah, I bail on that childishness.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Ahhh I thought you said you where "out of it" That usually means no more posts. Man, that's some serious sour grapes.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SoCalBryan said:


> Ahhh I thought you said you where "out of it" That usually means no more posts. Man, that's some serious sour grapes.


Buh-bye!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys! While you've been posturing, the OP hasn't posted in 4 days. He seems satisfied for now so it's closing time.


----------

